

FCC: Yup, we're going to stop "paid prioritization" on the 'Net - signa11
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/fcc-priority-access-deals-unlikely-to-get-past-new-open-internet-rules.ars

======
signa11
the only issue that i can see is the exemption of wireless service providers.
wireless mobile internet IS the future.

